# Is Your Brown Front Cap Fading?



## H2oSprayer

​
*Are you experiencing front cap fading issues? *

No fading issues yet822.22%It is fading, but it doesn't bother me1130.56%It was fading, Keystone repainted under warranty 25.56%It was fading, Keystone repainted outside of warranty 616.67%It was fading and I had it repainted it myself925.00%


----------



## H2oSprayer

It seems that there are several people are reporting fading issues with their brown front caps. I believe it is time to start a poll to try to figure out how widespread the issue is. The brown cap was the first attempt to add a bit of color to the front caps on the Keystone Outback line. It replaced the first generation of fiberglass / gel-coat caps which was white. Some have said it is a manufacturing issue, while others claim it to be a lack of maintenance issue. We have a 2013 312HBS that we purchased new from a dealer. For us, I know for a fact that it is not a lack of maintenance as we have washed and waked it regularly and keep it stored indoors from October - April each off season. The fading issue that we are experiencing looks to be continually getting worse. We have tried several of the oxidization removers with no noticeable difference. I have contacted Keystone via phone as well as email on more then 10 occasions regarding this issue. After 2 months of waiting for a decision on our situation, I finally received their canned reply of "as your unit is out of warranty, we respectfully decline to offer any assistance". I know there are some caps they have repainted that we caught within the warranty period, as well as some that have been covered outside of their warranty. I have received a estimate from a RV repair facility to get the cap repainted to the total of $1875, not including the decals. Although this is our second Keystone Outback unit (our 1st being a 2004 Outback 28BHS) this will probably be our last.

I would be interested in hearing from others that have either not experienced any issues with their brown caps or have experienced fading issues. If you have had any issues, what have you done to rectify the issue?


----------



## thefulminator

Last summer we had some minor fading at the very top of our 2013 250RS. I was able to remove a good portion of it with my electric car buffer and Meguiar's Flagship Premium Marine Wax. I haven't pulled it out of storage yet so I am not sure if it has gotten worse or not.

Amazon


----------



## Bill & Kate

There are several threads on this and other forums about fiberglass front caps fading - especially the darker colors. Apparently, Keystone as well as several other manufactures had some quality problems with the gel coat used on some trailers. Also, some owners have gotten the manufactures to pay for at least some of the cost of having them painted. Current production has supposedly switched over to painted end caps which should hold up better.


----------



## RVBears

Our Outback Trailer 312BH is having the same problem. JUST started to notice it on this trip wondering if some shrink wrap graphics would work to cover it. I don't want to take it is as it's the season is underway and the last time I took it in it took 3 months to fix!

PS There is another Outback in the park we are in and it's also faded too!


----------



## Jimbobboy

Our 2013 210RS is fading also. We haven't done anything because it's out of warranty, and 125 miles to the dealer to look at it. You need another option for voting. "It's fading, it bothers me, but I have not done anything about it yet."


----------



## outbackmac

chris sorry to hear about the fading issue. Remeber back when everyone with outbacks were having issues with the front decal,s? Keystone did nothing about that. I for one will never look at another keystone product, i have a keystone outback 5ver purchased in 2010 will be my last. If i were to look at another rv i might think about Heartland. Again sorry to hear the issues.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Hey Jerry, good to hear from you! Although this is the 2nd Outback that we have owned, it will probably be our last Keystone product as well. No doubt that every manufacturer has it's issues. However, I have found that Keystone has a very inconsistent method of dealing with their issues. I just met someone while camping a couple of weeks ago who has the same year and model as ours who also had the fading issue. His was repainted this spring at not cost to him, well outside his warranty period.


----------



## zookeeper

Our 2013 Outback 310TB is fading also. When I washed it before vacation this year I rubbed it out with compound and then waxed it. It looked good for a few days but after it rained you could see where the oxidation had been. It still looks better than it did but it is noticeable.


----------



## Tourdfox

I spent 200 dollars at a detail shop to try and fix the fading instead of going through the hassle of a warranty repaint. Unfortunately i wasted my money.Lasted about a week. Later this yr it will go in for a warranty repaint. A big friggen hassle.


----------



## thefulminator

If anyone has gotten Keystone to pay for a repair/repaint out of warranty, please let us know how it worked so we can try to get it done too.


----------



## Tourdfox

Mine was out of warranty and approved months ago. Our trailor has been out of town all summer and still is. I have kept in touch with Keystone to let them know our unit won't be back home until possibly Oct. The fixing dealer has to phone and reopen the claim when i get it back. I have in writting there will be no cost to me. Let you all know when the job is complete later this yr.


----------



## Rog

Our 2013 310Tb is fading badly. I contacted Costumer service by email and after a month they finally got back to me to basically tell me they would not do anything about it. I'm not happy about it. I'm trying to contact them again.


----------



## Rog

This is how ours looks now.


----------



## xcntrk

My 2013 is fading badly as well. When we purchased the unit new in early 2014, it had already sat on a dealer lot for nearly a year, and now we have over 2 years of sun exposure (stored outdoors). I recently had the outside cleaned and waxed by one of those mobile RV detailers that troll the large campgrounds along the beach. The guy told me it's a common problem with the Outbacks and that some have been successful in getting a warranty claim and/or some form of "rebate" back from Keystone. Does anybody have information or personal experience with this, especially a rebate?


----------



## xcntrk

ob277rl said:


> Xcntrk I am sorry to see your front cap is fading also, I am in the process of painting ours myself. What struck me the most about your picture is the placement of your trailer on the parking pad? Good Luck.
> 
> Robert


 You mean that's not how you do it?









Just kidding; that's an attempt to turn two side-by-side RV sites into an awning-to-awning buddy site setup by having one of the units pull in backwards. Worked out great, minus the extra long sewer hookup. Here's the uncropped version of that photo where you can see the two campers together... 
http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s110/xcntrk75/Vacation/F37A1D02-6B9B-4C69-BD3B-C4960DFAAAEF_zpsup29uqdd.jpg


----------



## woodosgood

We have the same oxidation problem on our 2014 Outback 210RS. We used the Poly-Ox/Poly-Glow products to remove the oxidation and restore the shine. We had to use the Poly-Ox powder to "scrub" off all the oxidation. Like a lot of projects, the prep work is the most time consuming and important. It took a lot of scrubbing (4+ hours) to get all the oxidation off. The instructions provided with the kit or on-line are good, just make sure you follow them. Once all the oxidation was off and a uniform color was present, the application of the poly-glow was easy, just a little time consuming because you put on 4 - 6 coats on a small area at a time. I took pictures during each step.

I cannot figure out how to post the photos. Send me your e-mail and I will send you a PDF or tell me to post a PDF to this forum.


----------



## Tourdfox

The whole front decal package has been ordered and once they are in i will book a time for the repaint. This has been covered by Keystone out of warranty.Allthough it should have been done last yr.


----------



## kalanbays

If I did not know better I would think this was a picture of my 2013 Outback. I am having the same issue.


----------



## DenverOutback

I have the same problem with my 2012 210RS. Ours occurred last summer after we had passed through the deserts of Nevada and southern California to and from Colorado. I thought that it was the extreme heat that caused the oxidation to occur. I saw an Outback with brown front cap like ours in Canada this summer with the same issue. Saw a 210RS in Rocky Mountain National Park this past weekend, same issue. I am coming to the conclusion by the units that I have seen and reading this thread, just normal exposure is causing it. I am going to contact Keystone to see if they will stand behind their product when there is such a wide spread problem. I have performed maintenance such as waxing annually and a "clear bra" was applied by the dealership when we bought the unit in July of 2012. I would think the added protection of the "clear bra" would stop such occurrences from happening.


----------



## H2oSprayer

DenverOutback said:


> I am going to contact Keystone to see if they will stand behind their product when there is such a wide spread problem.


Good luck with Keystone! Be sure to keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Scribbler

Same problem with my 2013 Terrain 299T. Same result from Keystone, not their problem. No more Keystone products in the future.


----------



## joeymac

I am getting mine repaired out of warranty by keystone. So i am satisfied !


----------



## Tourdfox

We recently got ours back from a repaint. Keystone covered ours out of warranty but was very time consuming. If i had to do it again. I would probably just deal with it myself. Just way to much hassle. I'm still waiting for the new decal package after about 3 months.


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY

not only is it fading but is cracking from the top of light markers to the top seam with the rubber roof. i am waiting to hear from my dealer if it will be covered. i was told the front cover is warranted for 1 year. i noticed this the last time i got up top to inspect my caulking along the seam with the roof. hair line cracks on both sides.


----------



## CBunyea

We have a 2013 280RS, Brown cap looks like garbage, noticed it in June of 2015, our repair location sent a request on our behalf in Oct, and I've been on the phone with Keystone 5 times, and they claim it has been reviewed and denied 4 times, by "Management" However I can't ever seem to get these supposed "Management" people on the phone. They claim if I had contacted them by the 2 year mark they would have considered doing a review for a "goodwill warrantee" but clearly since it started 4 months after that 2 year cut off, I'm out of luck.

Such a disappointment. I bought a Keystone, because of their reputation in the industry, my father worked for a major retailer for 10+ years, and everyone said go with a Keystone, It will be great.

Nothing but a headache now. Not to mention that only 7 months after we purchased it, one of our axels blew, and almost set us on fire going down the road, left us stranded in middle of OH. We had a new axel overnighted to us, and my husband and I put in in with the tools we had in the dark, in a parking lot of a ranger station.

So my response to the poll would be yes it's fading, and I've not repaired it, and Keystone is not willing either.

Does anyone know what company manufactures the cap?


----------



## vinny

I have a 2014 298RE with crack that runs from the top roof seam through the top running light on the passenger side. Camping World submitted a claim to Keystone waiting to hear back from them. The fiberglass is also faded, waxing just covers it for a while.
There are several topics going related to End Cap problems "Fiberglass Cracks!", "Is Your Brown Front Cap Fading?" and "New Front Cap" but no recent activity. I am still waiting to hear from Keystone they initial denied the repair (out of warrantee) then requested more pictures.
This seem to be a fairly common problem. My guess is all trailers with this cap left in the sun fade. Here in Florida waxing does not seem to offer much protection.

Can anyone tell me what was done to correct cracked end cap problems ?


----------



## Marcel

So angry. we have a 2013 Outback that looks just like the one in the pic above. We have been trying to get Keystone to do something but since it was over a year since we bought it they basically told us too bad.

We are currently thinking about having it wrapped in vinyl because we just can't afford to have it repainted. We have heard it is over 2K

I just can't believe that Keystone knows the problem and knows it was clearly defective yet tells us too bad. Im not sure how people got it covered out of warranty. We were just told too bad.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I am planning to have mine repainted this spring. The quote I Received from a RV repair shop (not the local RV dealer) was $1800 with me supplying the new decals.


----------



## Tourdfox

Picking up new decals finally


----------



## Kevin and Sheri

I have fading on my 2014 250RS. Its small areas on the top near the roof seam. OMG it drives me crazy seeing it. I'm constantly applying Meguires Oxidation remover as well as high quality wax, but it comes back. Before covering it for the winter, I also applied some Protect All. We will see if it worked.

I have an extended warranty, but haven't inquired to see if the fading would be covered.

Kevin


----------



## Marcel

I really am wondering how some people were able to get it covered and then many of us were not? We purchased in January of 2013. Didn't use it until April of that year. brought it in for a leak in september of 2013. Wasn't ready to be picked up till november at which time we brought it home and it was covered until end of March 2014. Noticed it shortly after that, but it was already out of warranty according to Keystone. They told us to use some compound on it. Well it didn't work. Got in touch with them again when we realized this was a defect and they just told us there was nothing they could do. Actually hung up on me on the phone.


----------



## Tourdfox

So the proof is in the pudd'n. Picked up my decals today. They all seem to be the correct ones. Once at home and looking at the box they were shipped in. I discover the shipping date of Aug 28-2015. Not bad only 6 months for the dealer to get them in my hands. Does anybody see something wrong with that picture. Also on the box is a price code for every individual decal. Total $ 405.00

View attachment 14505


----------



## Tourdfox

Marcel said:


> I really am wondering how some people were able to get it covered and then many of us were not? We purchased in January of 2013. Didn't use it until April of that year. brought it in for a leak in september of 2013. Wasn't ready to be picked up till november at which time we brought it home and it was covered until end of March 2014. Noticed it shortly after that, but it was already out of warranty according to Keystone. They told us to use some compound on it. Well it didn't work. Got in touch with them again when we realized this was a defect and they just told us there was nothing they could do. Actually hung up on me on the phone.


Don't give up the battle. But believe me it's a time consuming one.


----------



## Tourdfox

Kevin and Sheri said:


> I have fading on my 2014 250RS. Its small areas on the top near the roof seam. OMG it drives me crazy seeing it. I'm constantly applying Meguires Oxidation remover as well as high quality wax, but it comes back. Before covering it for the winter, I also applied some Protect All. We will see if it worked.
> 
> I have an extended warranty, but haven't inquired to see if the fading would be covered.
> 
> Kevin


If i were you. I would look into it sooner than later before they tell you to take a hike.


----------



## vinny

My trailer is still at Camper World being painted a second time, some problem with the first coat.? Attached are ptoto's of cracks that also needed repairs. Has anyone had similar problems with cracks ?


----------



## Tourdfox

Ha Ha. Robert did you see the pics i posted 5 spots above. Just in case you decide on a decal package after your repaint is done. Gives you a good idea what they cost.


----------



## Skid Mark

Had the same problem less than a year old , Keystone fixed it 6 months later it was faded again, So I took maters in my own hands and did some wet sanding and used Poli Glowhttp://www.poliglow.net/?source=goog&kw=poli+glow&gclid=CPeEiIG0tcICFdNj7AodbwsACg


----------



## BuffaloOutback

My 2013 was fading almost immediately after I got it. The problem I had was that while the trailer was under warranty it was not bad enough to require a repaint according to my dealer. After my standard warranty was over, even though I bought an extended warranty also, it was bad enough to require repainting. Keystone refused to help and would do nothing. My dealer responded the same way. Unfortunately I had to resort to threats of various kinds to my dealer. I also reminded them that this was a concern of mine when I bought the trailer due to the dark color and at the time of purchase they reassured me it would not be an issue. They finally gave in and repainted my trailer. What a hassle this was. I love my Outback, it is the best camper I have ever owned, but they could use a lesson in customer service


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY

same fading problems along with cracking near the front running lights. told its just cosmetic but I should look into getting it fixed before it leaks. we should get a lawyer and file a class action


----------



## zuninet

I'd join a class action law suit, it's ridiculous that they pawn this off as "out of warranty". It's a defect, plain and simple.


----------



## Tourdfox

JOEANDCHRISTY said:


> same fading problems along with cracking near the front running lights. told its just cosmetic but I should look into getting it fixed before it leaks. we should get a lawyer and file a class action


Mine is a 2012 unit. By 2014 they still have this same issue with all the problems they have had.They need to get taken to the cleaners for still putting so many people through this crap.


----------



## Pedietel

Hello; I have a 2014 Outback 312BH purchased brand new just over 2 years ago. My front fiberglass cap is already fading and there are hairline cracks, this is occuring at the top of the cap similar to many other reports from other owners. Keystone has refused to honor my request for repair or replacement of the cap becasue the unit is out of warranty, here is the email I received from Keystone:

"Thank you for contacting Keystone RV regarding your 2014 Outback. I apologize for the fading issue. However, due to the time in service, Keystone is unable to participate in this repair expense. We are certainly available to provide you assistance with other service such as answering technical questions and locating dealers or repair centers should the need arise."

Additionally, my local dealer is unwilling to help. To say I am angry and frustrated is an understatement- this unit is 2 years old and has been covered in the winter and maintained per instructions since purchased. Given the number of similar reported issues, Keystone's response and lack of action is absolutely unacceptable; clearly there should be a manufacturer's recall on this part as they have a systemic manufacturing defect that likely exists of thousands of these units.

Is anyone aware of a class action lawsuit against Keystone pertaining to this issue? If so I would be very interested in signing on. Aside form that, what are the options in terms of resolving this issue without spending $ thousands out of my pocket on this new travel trailer? Any help would be appreciated.

Paul


----------



## zuninet

Pedietel said:


> Hello; I have a 2014 Outback 312BH purchased brand new just over 2 years ago. My front fiberglass cap is already fading and there are hairline cracks, this is occuring at the top of the cap similar to many other reports from other owners. Keystone has refused to honor my request for repair or replacement of the cap becasue the unit is out of warranty, here is the email I received from Keystone:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Keystone RV regarding your 2014 Outback. I apologize for the fading issue. However, due to the time in service, Keystone is unable to participate in this repair expense. We are certainly available to provide you assistance with other service such as answering technical questions and locating dealers or repair centers should the need arise."
> 
> Additionally, my local dealer is unwilling to help. To say I am angry and frustrated is an understatement- this unit is 2 years old and has been covered in the winter and maintained per instructions since purchased. Given the number of similar reported issues, Keystone's response and lack of action is absolutely unacceptable; clearly there should be a manufacturer's recall on this part as they have a systemic manufacturing defect that likely exists of thousands of these units.
> 
> Is anyone aware of a class action lawsuit against Keystone pertaining to this issue? If so I would be very interested in signing on. Aside form that, what are the options in terms of resolving this issue without spending $ thousands out of my pocket on this new travel trailer? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Paul


Paul, I have the same issue with my 2013 250RS, it started fading the 2nd year we had it. I posted here on how you can make it at look better, but it only lasts a month or so and you have to do it again . I wish there was a class action, as I'd participate for sure, this is ridiculous.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=45458&page=2


----------



## Funkvette

Good day all,

What does it take to have Keystone return email's referring to the front cap fad??? We have a 2014 Outback 316RL that gets waxed with the same wax I have used on our 33 foot Monterey Cruiser ( StarBrite PDEF ) which is over 5 yrs with NO FADE. What I don't get is the trailer stays covered with a TYvex cover full time when not in use.

Any help to get some after warranty assistance ????


----------



## H2oSprayer

Funkvette said:


> Any help to get some after warranty assistance ????


Good luck with that. After months of going back and forth with them, our solution was to open the wallet to the tune of roughly $1800.


----------



## Tourdfox

Don't email them. Phone direct and get the persons name ect that you talk to. If you mention anything about front cap fade in the subject line of an email they will probably ignore you as they know it's a big issue.If you have lots of time and patience keep phoning. It will be a long drawn out process of BS trust me. If i knew then what i know now i would have just opened my wallet like H2o. But of course that's what they want. You to give up.


----------



## Hobiecat

Just had my 2014 Outback cap painted. Both Keystone and the paint protection company I had installed at the time of delivery would not step up to the plate. After 3 months of back and forth bull my dealer General RV, had there insurance company pay the bill. I think it was do to the paint protection company they sold me not paying up. Keystone sucks!! They would never get away with it if it was a car industry. I will have to say thank you to General RV. for stepping up to the plate. The cap now looks great. The cost for the paint job and new decals was $1500.

Good luck to all you Outback owners!


----------



## Kevin and Sheri

My solution. $400 vinyl wrap.


----------



## EagleRV

I also have a 2013 250rs Outback that we purchased new in late 2012 and have the same problem with the front cap fading. We live in Colorado and keep it covered in the winter and only use it in the summer. We take very good care of the inside and outside so it was very disappointing to see the front cap fad as bad as it did. I spoke with Keystone customer service and had to call several times and continue to ask to speak with a manager (which each time the person answering the phone wouldn't transfer me too) and after several attempts I was finally able to speak with a manager in which I explained we camp a lot and this is a "billboard" for Keystone on how well their product holds up which everyone sees at the campground. After several minutes of conversation he agreed that they had a paint mix problem and agreed to pay for only 1/2 of the repaint amount due to it being 3 years old and out of warranty. I just dropped my trailer off this past weekend in Denver to have it repainted and will show before and after pictures when I pick it up. Love the trailer but will think second before I but again from Keystone.


----------



## rwilking

My solution to faded brown front cap on 2014 210RS was 15 minutes of swiping with Wipe New Recolor. The cap was almost white in places and now looks brand new. We'll see how long it lasts but reports from others are good. Even if it only lasts a couple months like I said it took almost no time to apply it!


----------



## stillbuzzn

Mine is also Fading. I don't know what to do. I called Keystone last spring and they said NOT their problem.


----------



## Leedek

rwilking said:


> My solution to faded brown front cap on 2014 210RS was 15 minutes of swiping with Wipe New Recolor.


rwilking, did the Wipe New last a significant length of time?


----------



## thefulminator

I tried wipenew last year. It did look better in spots for a while. The problem with wipenew is that you are supposed to apply it in continuous strokes without letting it dry where you overlap it. Being up on a ladder trying to use the stuff on the upper half of my front cap, I couldn't do it fast enough. I ended up with uneven areas but the color did come back temporarily. Probably won't try that again.


----------



## GodFather2u

Mine faded and I called Keystone. In short, they told me that it's not their problem and I'm out of warranty. I asked for the paint number so I could get it painted myself. They could not provide the paint number. Wow is all I could say...I had other words in mind, but it didn't come out. Anyway, I had it detailed last year and they put a coat of Ceramic Pro coating. After 1 year it has not faded. As soon as I figure out how to upload photos again, I'll post before and after pics.


----------



## GodFather2u

I don't know why the pics are sideways. I didn't take them like that, but anyway there they are.


----------

